

Programmers are like plumbers and mechanics (and should be proud of it) - joshreads
http://www.itworld.com/development/418558/plumber-mechanic-programmer

======
Dewie
> When the engineering is good enough and the plan is fully thought through,
> the actual execution of components is mechanical.

Yes. In the world of software that "plan" is called a "program", and the
"execution", if taken to mean the implementation, is called a "compiler". The
act of making that program is called _programming_.

Hence, engineering is programming, and programming is plumbing. By
transitivity, engineering is plumbing. Is it still a useful distinction?

> If the software engineers, the mechanical service engineers, whatever, do a
> good enough job planning and designing and diagramming the program
> conditions, the coders, plumbers, and mechanics can execute on the plan with
> their tools of expertise.

So there is a distinction between software engineers and programmers? The
author describes himself as a software engineer, for that matter. I guess he
doesn't want to concern himself to be one of those "proud programmers".

